# Pecking in shoulder birds



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

Gacy has only sat on my shoulder a few times, but when she does, she does this rapid series of pecks when I move too fast. Is this a cause for concern? Should she stay off shoulders or is it normal?


----------



## Nightbeat1001 (Jan 2, 2018)

That is just her being nervous or scared. As long as she doesn't get hurt while she is up there she will eventually stop doing it and maybe even eventually learn to like it.


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

She puts herself up there, so I assume she enjoys it a bit more than other parts of me, but she's definitely still nervous! She was a rescue, so that's a given. Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's the moving fast that's scaring her not being up on your shoulder. When you move fast, you are making her "perch" unstable, so she taps it to make sure it's steady.


----------

